# Photo Op Prop



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We always have people showing up with cameras wanting to take pics of our home haunt so we decided to paint some photo op boards. I'm working on an Ariel one, I haven't painted the background on it yet but we gave the face-hole a test to see if it was the right size. Ariel looks so funny with a mustache  Hubby is such a sweety. He helps me test out stupid crap like this all the time.










I think this is going to work well


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm, Hair lipped mermaid. Yuck! Cute idea though.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice paint work Cassie...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

oooo, this is a cool idea... maybe take pictures myself (with their permission) to post on the website.

Maybe have the pic holding a sign saying "I visited ____ and all I got was this lousy picture."

Now the brain is rolling with other creative interactive ideas...

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a fun idea ..
nice work Cass.
under da sea..


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ariel is my daughter's favorite. She would love that. Nice work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks nice for your kiddie side.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

looks great Cassie! the kids are gonna love it!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks awesome!
I've been wanting to do something like this for quite some time...
But haven't figured out how to transfer the image to the wood.
(I can't draw to save my life.)
What did you do?

Great job anyhoo!
.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm artistic so I just drew it but someone here or on another forum posted a website that will take an image and transfer it to a printable multi-page pdf file for you up to (I think) 20 times the original size. I haven't tried it so I can't tell you how good or bad it is but here's a link: http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/

Someone else posted a photo-op board where they just glued a scene setter onto and cut out where the head goes. I love that idea. It saves a lot of time.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

overhead projector to transfer


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done Cassie7 and hubby looks too cute


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. I am glad to see that you have addressed the tastes of the younger ones. BTW... great artwork too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's another good poster-enlarger website: http://www.blockposters.com/default.aspx

The engine's on the site itself, so you don't have to download and install anything. Just upload a pic and it sends the PDF files back to you to print out.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

oooh, thanks for the tip! ,I put that in my favorites.I know Iam going to use that this year.


----------

